# What’s in Your Cheese Vat?



## Guest

I am so happy I finally have milk to work with! I have been making cheese almost every day with my morning milk. Mainly Feta, but I did make my first yellow cheddar! The family is quite impressed with it since they are used to white cheddar. I made Blue Cheese this morning and I am planning to make Mozzarella tomorrow morning. What are you all making?

Christy


----------



## buckrun

I have been working with fresh milk since November so have been having fun!
We freshen in two phases to try and achieve a year round supply for sale. I have some grumpy ladies that complain mightily when the does dry off.

I have mostly been making chevre because my customers keep wanting more now that they have learned to make cheese pie with it! 

Beyond that for working on my aging stash I have 4 wheels of 3 pounds each of farmhouse cheddar and two 3 pound wheels of colby as well as one monterey jack from yesterday.
It IS fun to have lots of milk to work with after a dry spell- looking forward to your results and new input. 

How does everyone age their cheeses? I have seen some neet basement setups but we don't have one. I finally purchased a dorm sized fridge that is all refrigerator and has infinite control so it can be set from about 50 to totally frozen. I would have liked 55 like a cheese cave but I have read that it only takes longer to age and is not a lesser product at lower temps. Would love input on ideas for this as well.

Lee


----------



## Guest

My husband is building a cheese cave in the basement  But you are correct Lee, you don't need a special set up for aging. The dorm fridge is great, as is a regular refrigerator with an external control commercial thermostat. But you CAN age cheese in you regular refrigerator too. It will take longer to develop but it will work. I think many cheeses could also be aged in a rubbermaid tote set next to an air conditioning vent.

Christy


----------



## Sondra

Nada in my cheese repertoire here. Not enough milk.


----------



## BlueHeronFarm

Made 5 gallons of mozzarella this morning and am off to make 5 more now plus pasteurize 6 gallons more to make a third batch tomorrow. All of it is going to the Houston Dairymaids. They pay less than what we'll sell it for at retail, but we are still waiting to get into the markets ourselves, so better than feeding it to pigs.


----------



## susie

I've only made some Chevre since we started milking, tomorrow I'm going to cheese in the am  i think I'll try to make the soft Feta.
I have some cheddars and some jacks in my wine fridge though fromlast years milking-- should be nice and ripe now!
Susie


----------



## Rose

I have a jack and a cheddar aging in the dorm fridge, too.

Have made a LOT of chevre this year. A couple of batches of feta.

My mozzarella failed completely.

My favorite is the strained yogurt, however.


----------



## KUrby

Nothing but a mess! :biggrin
I won't be making any for awhile.
k


----------



## Guest

cmharris6002 said:


> I made Blue Cheese this morning and I am planning to make Mozzarella tomorrow morning. What are you all making?
> Christy


Blue Cheese? I am sooooo envious! Yummy!

Sara


----------



## goatsareus

just yogurt and chevre so far. I only do soft cheeses. Never had the desire nor conditions for hard cheeses. For the soft cheeses, I make chevre, various ricottas and mozzarellas mainly.


----------



## buckrun

Congrats Christy- that will be great for you to have a real cheese cave!
L


----------



## homeacremom

Not trying any more hard cheeses until I get a real press. :nooo It's been feta, chevre, and Fromage Blanc...one batch of cottage cheese. 
Chevre is turning out creamier than the FB. :??? So far two batches of each. Weird. Love, love those individual use pcks. So easy!


----------



## buckrun

Made a batch of large curd cottage cheese which I dressed with the Bulgarian yogurt for a cream style product. YUM I never have any 'cream' around and it worked really well and the flavor is great.
Lee


----------



## Guest

YUM!!

I have Munster going this morning :biggrin

Christy


----------

